# A 39anni ... mi sono iscritto a Badoo



## Paolo78mi (8 Agosto 2017)

Ogni tanto ritornano...
i danni che non ho fatto in questo 2017 sono innumerevoli eheheheheheheheh

Da Gennaio ad oggi in senso Cronologico :

*Nome - Età - TIMBRATA - Situazione Sentimentale - ESITO*
Jennifer - 39 - SI - Sposata - Out Definitivo dopo anni di incomprensioni - Meglio perderla che trovarla !!!
Cristina - 32 - SI - Madre Single - Out da parte mia qualche mese fa - Amici dopo anni (eheheheheh) 
Paola - 49 - SI - Sposata - Out dopo che le ho detto che suo marito era un Cornuto... si è Offesa
Cinzia - 4* - NO - Separata con figlio - Solo un LIMONE grande intesa
Giusy - 45 - SI - Single - Cozza che si è attaccata da Gennaio e mò non si stacca più - Only Sex NOIOSO
Christina - 31 - NO - Single - Relazione virtuale basata sul BDSM - Gran Feeling ma niente di fatto causa lontananza
Ilaria - 23 - SI - Single - Only Sex Spot 2/3 volte - persa per strada - Simpatica Giovane ma CURVY
Mariapaola - 24 - SI - Single - Out pisellata 3/4 volte - persa per strada NOIOSA
Sara - 36 - NO - Sposata - un incontro unico in barca quest'estate, una ragazza SPECIALE - tutt'ora in contatto (il mio ideale di donna)
Cristina - 48 - SI - Separata con figli - una conoscenza graduale e attualmente in essere (anche se non sta gran CIMA)
Silvia - 4* - NO - Ragazza Molto interessante, DINAMICA il mio ideale di Donna....a parte....

7 su 11 e siamo solo ad AGOSTO... e adesso mi son iscritto a BADOO 
Non riesco a trovar la persona giusta con la quale ... instaurare un rapporto interessante.

Allora : 
1) le donne Sposate con figli... meglio lasciarle perdere, divertendosi e basta facendo Sex SPOT senza troppi cazzi
2) le donne Sposate senza figli... meglio lasciarle perdere divertendosi e basta facendo Sex SPOT e mettendo in chiaro 0 esclusiva
3) le ragazzine sotto i 30 over SIZE meglio lasciarle perdere perchè vogliono la storia d'AMMMORE e troppi legami
4) le ragazze madri innamorate meglio lasciarle perdere perchè ti appioppano il figlio viziato.
5) le donne sposate da poco che dopo 1ora di conversazione ti confessano che hanno detto al marito che si possono ancora innamorare di un altro bisogna tenerle d'occhio !!!
6) le donne separate con figlio drogato e ragazza del figlio 15enne, andrebbero allontanate onde evitare la GALERA con la ragazza del figlio minorenne (eheheheheh)
7) le donne Single amanti della Natura dei Viaggi etc... quelle invece andrebbero coltivate per bene....


Eppure io (dopo tutto questo pisellamento) NON sono per niente soddisfatto ...

fra tutte ... Jennifer per il suo sarcasmo e la sua dolcezza mascherata, Cristina (la prima) ma solo perche ci ho passato tanto di quel tempo assieme... Sara conoscenza di una giornata in barca (gran feeling ma è sposata).. e bo... forse Silvia con la quale c'è un buon feeling e mi cerca spesso (senza sbilanciarsi).

FINE LISTA DELLA SPESA


----------



## twinpeaks (8 Agosto 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> FINE LISTA DELLA SPESA


Il conto totale com'è?


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il conto totale com'è?


pagamento in comode rate trimestrali


----------



## Paolo78mi (8 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> pagamento in comode rate trimestrali


ahahahahahahah

e per stasera avrei la Giusy da Soddisfare SESSUALMENTE ... uhmmmm 
Mi son già rotto le palle anche di questa !!!


----------



## trilobita (8 Agosto 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah
> 
> e per stasera avrei la Giusy da Soddisfare SESSUALMENTE ... uhmmmm
> Mi son già rotto le palle anche di questa !!!


Perché hai precisato SESSUALMENTE?
Di solito le altre come le soddisfi?
A krapfen e pasticcini?
Minchia,la Saretta,sposata,presentatasi sulla barca e battezzata in giornata.
Sei meglio di Spidy Gonzales


----------



## stany (8 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché hai precisato SESSUALMENTE?
> Di solito le altre come le soddisfi?
> A krapfen e pasticcini?
> Minchia,la Saretta,sposata,presentatasi sulla barca e battezzata in giornata.
> Sei meglio di Spidy Gonzales


Trilo..   sei disattento: Sara non l'ha timbrata! Per quello è attratto....


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Agosto 2017)

Il conto totale è SOLO.
Con badoo ancora peggio. Solo sesso, ma da parte tua.
Finita la novità game over.
Rassegnati sei così è basta


----------



## trilobita (8 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il conto totale è SOLO.
> Con badoo ancora peggio. Solo sesso, ma da parte tua.
> Finita la novità game over.
> Rassegnati sei così è basta


A proposito...su badoo ho visto l'annuncio di una milf con foto.
Una bella signora in costume con copricostume davvero sexy...non l'ho contattata perché troppo intimidito....eh,avessi 35 anni in meno...


----------



## kikko64 (8 Agosto 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ogni tanto ritornano...
> i danni che non ho fatto in questo 2017 sono innumerevoli eheheheheheheheh
> 
> Da Gennaio ad oggi in senso Cronologico :
> ...


Fra le tue "conquiste" hai elencato tutte le categorie di donne tranne una ... la più importante ... _*le donne intelligenti*_ 

Probabilmente perché dubito che quelle frequenterebbero mai uno come te ...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Fra le tue "conquiste" hai elencato tutte le categorie di donne tranne una ... la più importante ... _*le donne intelligenti*_
> 
> Probabilmente perché dubito che quelle frequenterebbero mai uno come te ...


Questa vale 20 verdi


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A proposito...su badoo ho visto l'annuncio di una milf con foto.
> Una bella signora in costume con copricostume davvero sexy...non l'ho contattata perché troppo intimidito....eh,avessi 35 anni in meno...


porca zozza mi hai trovata!!!!  35 anni in meno


----------



## trilobita (9 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> trilobita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > A proposito...su badoo ho visto l'annuncio di una milf con foto.
> ...


Scherzo,naturalmente...


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scherzo,naturalmente...


:rotfl::rotfl: meno male, ultraottantenne, mi avevi stupito


----------



## trilobita (9 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: meno male, ultraottantenne, mi avevi stupito


Ma noooo,che hai capito??
Intendevo che l'annuncio era uno scherzo.
Vorrei 35 anni in meno per fare il toy boy ad una milf...


----------



## Paolo78mi (9 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché hai precisato SESSUALMENTE?
> Di solito le altre come le soddisfi?
> A krapfen e pasticcini?
> Minchia,la Saretta,sposata,presentatasi sulla barca e battezzata in giornata.
> Sei meglio di Spidy Gonzales


La Saretta non è stata TIMBRATA Sessualmente


----------



## trilobita (9 Agosto 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La Saretta non è stata TIMBRATA Sessualmente


Ma da come ne parli,solo questione di tempo...


----------



## Paolo78mi (9 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma da come ne parli,solo questione di tempo...


No .. difficile... 
1) è Sposata
2) è Lontana
3) anche se mi ha fatto capire che vorrebbe tanto trovarsi l'amante che la sbatte per bene come se fosse una gallina....la vedo difficile....


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma noooo,che hai capito??
> Intendevo che l'annuncio era uno scherzo.
> Vorrei 35 anni in meno per fare il toy boy ad una milf...


 ora ho capito, il tuo sogno nel cassetto.


----------



## trilobita (9 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ora ho capito, il tuo sogno nel cassetto.


No,sarei il sogno nel cassetto della cinquantenne........


----------

